# Has anyone tried THIS!!!



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

A floating head! How cool is this!!! Kinda like a Peppers Ghost sorta thing... check it out!

Has anyone tried this???






:voorhees:


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

My nephew is trying this. Went and looked at it last night. It's going to be really cool.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Done it a few times. Works quite well, but watch your lighting. Errant lighting can reflect in the glass and ruin the effect.


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

It looks very cool... I am considering making some sort of custom image... maybe not a floating head so much... maybe just a ghost floating in the room... or walking through a wall..I'm not sure yet...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats fantastic! I really want to try it.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

We built a crpyt for the middle of our cemetary. It will house this effect this year. I don't have video yet, but I'll tell you: It looks AWESOME!


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh man... post some video!!!


----------



## divaann (Aug 7, 2008)

I have all the DVD's except terror eyes but have not yet been brave enough to try it. I bought even the ball to do the crystal ball effect with all intentions in mind to set it up. My only draw back is the amount of space it takes to set it up in the front window. My love seat is placed there and it would be sitting in the view of the tv if I would temporarily pull it front. Being that the living room is not too big there is no other option. Hubby would not be happy if I block his view of the tv even for a few nights.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I won't have video until the big night. We built the crypt to house Papa Boo's 36" TV layed on it's back. Man, that thing is heavy. We tested it and it works great, but we forgot to get out the video camera (idiots) before we put his TV back. The crypt is even in broken down mode in my garage for a few more weeks. Here's the link to the crypt pics:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12036&highlight=crypt

Disregard the two truly scary guys inside.


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

First let me say... that's a crazy cool crypt! You guys are over the top.

Second, I seriously did not know there was a banner for "Big Scream TV" circulating on this forum.. However, it looks really amazing!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Did it before...looked good... everyone walked right past it and didn't even look. I guess position away from the scary things, counts.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome. I wonder if it would work for an indoor window (ie. make it work inside, rather than projecting at a window).


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I have all the videos- I love the terror eyes one the best- I hook up 2 small tv with a splitter so I have 2 big eyes looking out the window! Everyone loves it!


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone got any ideas how to potentially magnify to be much larger than the side of the TV screen?

Im thinking like "the great and powerful Oz" over my cemetery.. well not litterally (after all we all know it was the flying monkeys that were actually scary, not the old man)


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

hmmm ya... connect the TV to your video camera so the projected image is LIVE! How cool would that be?! Like the great and powerful Oz! Then you could interact with your trick or treaters!!!!

:voorhees:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

would love to do this, I plan on it, just need to get the dvd.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.bigscreamtv.info/


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

scare-m said:


> Anyone got any ideas how to potentially magnify to be much larger than the side of the TV screen?
> 
> Im thinking like "the great and powerful Oz" over my cemetery.. well not litterally (after all we all know it was the flying monkeys that were actually scary, not the old man)


maybe like this--


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is so AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

That is totally off the hook! I just checked out their website and they even have FREE demos of that software, and additional characters. Even better, if you buy the software it's only like $15 bucks!!! Mac versions are available!

Go check it out... Right now... Go


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

I haven't used a TV with video face before... but we once made a blacklight-lit mobile of four skulls with ritt-whitened cheesecloth shoulders on wire, blown by a fan... reflected off a 5'x5' pane of glass. (I was going to do a how-to, but I lost the pics!!!)

We once used a similar trick to try to levitate a "head" over a witches cauldron- hiding the blacklight-lit head behind the body of the witch. That didn't work so well.  But now that I think of it, having an evil trinity of witches around the cauldron would give an awful handy torso to hide a TV in, if one of the nice ladies had her back to the audience... muwhahaha.  *scribbles notes*


----------



## iHalloween (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmmm Interesting idea....

:voorhees:


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

never tried this but we did do a pepper's ghost illusion (which is basically the same thing) except with an actor and it came out pretty awesome. 

maybe I'll try this... but I wish they made some dvds that were a bit scarier


----------

